# Gibt´s einen Eventkalender für OWL?



## lara79 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute den tollen Wiehen-Cross in meiner alten Heimat gefahren, habe aber nur zufällig davon erfahren. In den einschlägigen CTF-Listen (z.B. rad-net.de) tauchte er jedenfalls nicht auf. Da ich jetzt wieder Lust auf OWL bekommen habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es irgendwo einen möglichst vollständigen Eventkalender gibt (vielleicht ja auch mit Harz, Sauerland etc.), wo man sich auf die Schnelle informieren kann. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Das wäre toll


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Lara,

ja so schlecht ist es hier doch gar nicht 
Wir haben hier im Forum (meines Wissens) zwar keinen OWL-Kalender aber es gibt eigentlich immer Neuigkeiten in den Folgenden Threads:

- Events
- Stammtisch
- Touren

Aber einen Kalender anzulegen wäre eine feine Sache! 
Hat da jemand Lust sich drum zukümmern?



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

http://www.mountainbike.velototal.de/termine/rennkalender.html

http://challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

ich stelle nachher mal meine favouritenliste hier rein.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

*Serien:
*
Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy

Harzer Mountainbike Cup

Challenge4MTB


*Datenbanken:*

VeloTotal

MountainbikeMarathon.de

Stollenreifen.net

Jedermanntermine.de


*einzelne Rennen:*

Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge *Top Veranstaltung!!!*


----------



## lara79 (17. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Links. Aber meist sind es halt Rennen, und die interessieren mich nicht so (ich will ja unterwegs auch mal mit einer Kuh sprechen oder so..). CTF´s (oder Veranstaltungen wie den Wiehen-Cros) scheint es dann also nicht so viele zu geben. Wie schade.


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, leider. Ich glaube CTFs stehen noch sehr am Anfang ihrer Karriere, meist sind es eben noch RTFs. Früher gabs mal die Transteuto, aber ich glaube da war 2009 die letzte...


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...1&plz=32429&tid=&formproof=&go=Termine+suchen


----------



## lara79 (17. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...1&plz=32429&tid=&formproof=&go=Termine+suchen



Ja, das ist der Kalender des BDR. Da steht nur leider nicht alles drin wie z.B der Wiehen-Cross


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

was will man machen?

die ctf durch den stemweder berg war letztes jahr recht nett.
war zwar etwas kühl, aber die sonne hat geschienen, es war trocken, und an verpflegung hat es auch nicht gemangelt.


----------



## token (21. Juni 2011)

als ctfs gibt es in der Region:

im mai (15.5.) den Wiehen-cross in Venne (keine offiz. BDR CTF)
im mai (28-29.5.) 24h-MTB Rennen am Alfsee (Rieste)
im september (4.9.) die Teuto Tour in Bad Iburg
im september (16.9.) den Wadenkneifer in Engter
im oktober (8.10.) die CTF Stemweder Berg (nähe dümmer)

das ist doch auch schon nicht schlecht, ansonsten weiter weg den nrw-cup und ctfs in dormtund-aplerbeck bspw.



ctfs sind übrigens leider am ende ihrer karriere, den größten zuspruch gab es ende der 90er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (22. Juni 2011)

token schrieb:


> ctfs sind übrigens leider am ende ihrer karriere, den größten zuspruch gab es ende der 90er



Ja, ganz ganz traurig. Beim Harz CTF in Bad Sachsa zu Himmelfahrt gab es mehr Streckenposten als Teilnehmer. 

Dabei sind CTF´s eine tolle Sache: herrliche Strecken in verschiedenen Längen, Verpflegung plus Dusche und Bratwurst zum kleinen Preis. Die meisten Biker die ich so treffe, wissen nicht einmal, dass es ein MTB- Pendant zum RTF gibt.


----------



## kris. (22. Juni 2011)

token schrieb:


> ctfs sind übrigens leider am ende ihrer karriere, den größten zuspruch gab es ende der 90er


 
um so schlimmer...


----------

